# Poplar slab pricing?



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

A friend of mine has asked if I would be able to make him a live edge coffee table for him.
He asked me for a price but this would be my first work someone has paid for.
I have never bought wood like this before and have no idea what prices would be for the slab.

I am not trying to make money, more looking to pay for materials & consumables, and presumably a little for my time.

I found a poplar slab for sale here locally that has been drying for 3 years and is said to be ready to be worked with.
I know poplar isnt a favorite on this site in terms of beauty, but this slab seems to have great color and a semi quilted figure.

The seller is asking $2.50/bf making this slab come to $45ish dollars.
It is 2.5" thick and 59" long. Between 21"-13" in width.

Is the price about right?
What do you think about using this for the coffee table?


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

How are you going to finish it? That is what I would ask myself first.

$45. Seems reasonable.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

That is a good looking slab. I would go for it.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

I do not want the table to be glossy/reflective. I am aiming for a matte or satin finish. I will likely use ROS and planes to sand and flatten the top, then use BLO to bring out the grain. I dont know about the final finish to use. Maybe a BLO/Varnish mix?
Does that answer the question?


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

The reason I ask is because in my experience poplar can be hard to finish, and have it look nice. I'd hate to put a lot of time and money into a slab and not have it turn out.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Some poplar has some very interesting grain and colors. Poplar can take on greenish, purpleish and orangeish streaks depending on the minerals in the soil.

i think it's a reasonable price.

a note about poplar. Its pretty soft. If your friend had kids and the table will see some rough use, poplar may not be the best choice.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Good for you on the soft finish.
BLO and wiping varnish with a wool/wax rub out.
In case ya didn't get the hint, I don't like/use gloss finishes. )
Bill


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

For what Im planning would you reccomend using a wood condotioner?

Kids aren't in his near future and it will take up residence in his man room. I don't anticipate the table getting rough use


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

BLO doesn't tend to pop polar grain like it does other woods. Poplar is usually so white it tends to yellow it. I still use it on a lot of poplar, so they were just FYI comments, and not meant to be negative in any way. Just make sure it's the look you want . I use dark Danish oil sometimes to give it color.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Don- do you have a few pics of projects you have used BLO & dark Danish oil on poplar?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to get color wise with the slab? For me whole reason in using a slab is to show off the wood. I personally like them left natural just for that reason.

I agree with Don W on the BLO not popping the grain on poplar. If you want to pop it or darken it I'ld use the Danish oil. If you use Watco, go with the Natural or Golden Oak. I wouldn't go darker than Light Walnut. Just my opinion, it's really up to you and your client. One of the great things about Danish oil is it will also harden up the wood as it's absorbed into the pores. That helps solve the softness problem with poplar. A good poly on top helps harden it up some more.

Nice looking slab! I'ld pay that for it!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

That's a reasonable price.

IMO, you can get the color you want with danish oil- its my preferred method. But I can't imagine on making a coffee table and not putting poly on it. Danish oil will leave a ring the first time someone doesn't use a coaster. You can still us poly without making it shiny. Use satin poly, and rub it out even more with 0000 steel wool until you get the luster you like.

That slab is gonna make a sweet table.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good price. Would make an awesome table with lots of character. You won't find that in the Furniture Store.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

Another question, if I end up buying the slab and making the table. I'm planning to buy a set up hairpin legs for the table (probably just 3)
This would put my total costs somewhere under $100.

What would you guys consider a fair price for a friend? 
I have never sold any of the work I've done and don't really know what to suggest for a price.

I'm considering telling him the cost of everything that went into it and leaving the final payment amount up to him. 
Have any of you tried that?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

I've never really made them (friends I've made stuff for) name the price for an item. Most people don't realize how much time this kind of work takes. In situations where it's kind of a gift, and I don't care if I make much….I often ask if there's a "budget" they have for the piece. And then we go from there.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm considering telling him the cost of everything that went into it and leaving the final payment amount up to him.

I work like that a lot for friends. Also $100 for what he'll wind up with is pretty cheap. If it's a friend, and you don't care about making money, it sounds fine with me.

The sides of the extension on this tool chest is finished with dark walnut Danish oil. I used dark walnut because it was what I had. Lighter may be better, depending on your taste.

I made some doors for my daughter out of poplar and finished with just BLO, but can't find the finished pictures.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

I work like that a lot for friends. Also $100 for what he'll wind up with is pretty cheap. If it's a friend, and you don't care about making money, it sounds fine with me.

Thanks, I have shown him a few pics of slabs with the leg designs I have been thinking of and he has also seen the prices for those tables. So I have a feeling he knows that if I told him $100 in cost of materials he would know that it is much less than he could find elsewhere. 
Woodworking is just a hobby and we cant afford the quality wood I would like to work with so if I can find ways for others to buy the wood/materials for projects all while being able to make unique things for friends I think thats pretty good.
He wont really know the hours put into the project but I will leave the any payment over the cost of the materials up to him.

and Thank you for the link Don, the extension looks great and the danish oil really looks good on the poplar.

Red, you make a good point about the water rings. I am not confident that he (or his guests) would be diligent about using coasters every time…
I may need to think more about the satin poly/steel wool idea.
Would this go on top of the danish oil?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

The frames on these are poplar with just poly, so that will give some idea



The poly can also go over the DO if you want the darker color, or you just like what the DO does to the grain. It's all about personal preference. I may still poly the tool chest. I'm not sure at this point.


----------



## RobsonValley (Jul 28, 2013)

Grab the wood, it's a fair price.
I suggest that you go window shopping in a couple of furniture stores.
See what they have and the price range. Might give you a good sense.
of what to ask.
I'd like to see it with no support under the skinny end = floating.
Finish = durable. No telling what might accidentally get slopped on it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure if you thought of this, but when I'm working on a project like this, I'll often take some scraps and finish them in different ways, like Danish oil, then Danish oil with poly, BLO, BLO with poly, etc. The show them to the recipient (usually my wife ) and let them decide. It only takes a few minutes, and can be done as the project progresses.


----------



## phillsam (Jan 21, 2013)

That's a great idea Don. 
Although this type of project doesn't generate the scrap that most projects do and I don't have poplar scrap to try it on.
Maybe I will just use other scrap I have.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Seems like a fair price for that slab to me. In terms of how much you should charge, it sort of depends on your relationship with this person. If they are your good friend and you trust them to name a reasonable price, then use the method where you tell them what you spent and let them decide. Alternatively, you should decide if you are planning on doing this as a FAVOR to the person, or as a commissioned piece. I know that when I do favors for friends, even if they're paying me for them, I feel better knowing that I am in a sense donating my time, and I'd have no problem letting them name their price above the materials. On the other hand, if it's more along the lines of a commission, then I probably would consider what your time is worth, and quote a price based on that. Once you know your mentality going in, it will make it easier for you to make the right call price-wise.

The real reason I commented, before you got me rambling, was to give you this link:

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/techniques/archive/2012/05/24/make-poplar-look-pretty.aspx

Some good info there on finishing poplar. They aren't doing a slab, but poplar is poplar, slab or board. Also consider that poplar is relatively soft, so with a soft finish will likely dent if it sees heavy use, as someone else said. Good luck keep us posted on how much he paid for it, and how it comes out!


----------

